# 7.6 Creedmoor



## Totentanz (Apr 1, 2019)

The NEW 7.6 Creedmoor — Best .30-Cal Cartridge Ever? «  Daily Bulletin 

Glad I held out on 6.5 Creedmoor.  This sounds like a significant step up and the cross-compatiblity is a big plus.


----------



## Cookie_ (Apr 1, 2019)

Welp, this GIF has never been more appropriate.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 1, 2019)

.308 win...  staying with it...  sorry my brother, but not paying creedmore prices for a 7.62x50


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Box (Apr 1, 2019)

I have been looking pretty hard at what is being called the 7mm Creedmoor (it hasnt even hit Google yet).   The 7mm Creedmoor pushes a .277 diameter 130 gr bullet at approximately 3,140 ft/s and will fire in any modern rifle chambered for .270 Winchester.  

Its the new NEW hotness


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 1, 2019)

x SF med said:


> .308 win...  staying with it...  sorry my brother, but not paying creedmore prices for a 7.62x50



Well the good news is the Creedmoor is fully compatible with 308.  You can use the same dies, same chamber, same SAAMI dimensions...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Damn you got me...


----------



## Gunz (Apr 7, 2019)

I got suckered into that one, too.


----------

